# my cat is dying



## cleigh (Jan 16, 2004)

i just want to say thank you all who post and reply to messages on this site. my cat dexter is dying and i feel overwhelmed with helplessness, but knowing there are caring people out there who can empathize with my grief is reassuring. He is an extension of my heart and the bravest creature i have ever met....adopted him from a shelter. he was older (13 was the guess), severely underfed, back leg destroyed by a trap, full of buckshot. caring people at the shelter began the healing process for this gentleman and we brought him home. he was then diagonosed with diabetes and stoically accepted his two shots a day. he is the first animal my partner, daniel, has ever had and this transition is tormenting for him but he knows dexter has blessed our lives and will continue to be a part of it and be at the bridge when we transition from our bodies. well, thanks for listening. so many people don't understand how a dedicated animal can reach so deeply into one's heart and show us our own souls.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

We understand. I'm sure Dexter wouldn't have wanted to spend his last years anywhere else.


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

that's sad... I don't know what to say
You've done a lot by giving him a great loving home with very loving human parents. If anything, you've probably pro-longed his life and I'm sure he appreciates that a whole bunch


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a privilege it is to care for one of God's little creatures, isn't it? It's only for a little while, but an honor to be trusted with him. I'm sure you have made his days happy, and will make these last days easier. May God bless you and your little friend, Dexter.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry for what you are going though. Dexter is very lucky to have spend his last years with you and your partner.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry  I lost my cat just 2.5 weeks ago... it's so sad.

I know, feeling helpless if the saddes part. Just know you gave him comfort and love, and I'm so sure he knows that and appreciates that.

I'm really sorry


----------



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. Remember through all your tears that your cat loves you very much. You are a special person for taking such good care of a cat in need. God Bless......

Chris


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear what you are going through it is sad when we lose someone we love so dearly be it human or animal, my thoughts are with you at this time


----------



## cleigh (Jan 16, 2004)

*thank yous to all*

thank you for all your support and kind words. dexter died last night. it is a comfort for me to have your thoughts and to know that others love their pawwed companions as much as i do and that it isn't crazy or weird. anyhow, not making much sense but thank you all.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless your heart, it's not unusual or weird to love our pets. They are members of the family, non-judgmental, and full of love. Of course you feel heartbreak. I wish you peace of mind and beautiful memories. I'm so sorry Dexter is gone from the earth. Remember, he is still alive in your heart. I'm sure you will see him again.


----------



## LesH (May 13, 2005)

I think you deserve a lot of credit for the courage you showed in adopting a cat who's in his late life stages and providing the love and caring for the few years left. At the very least, you should take satisfaction that you might have extended his life had he not been adopted.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved pet. You both are such special people to care and love such a special cat who went through so much tragedy. God's blessing.


----------



## Cat Queen (Jun 5, 2005)

I am so sorry for the death of Dexter. I know he spent his last years with someone who cares about him and loves him deeply. I know you loved him with all of your heart and I hope God sends his blessings upon you.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

so sorry


----------

